# كيف تصبح الشخص الذى تتهافت عليه الشركات الناجحة



## ابو يوسف (23 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


تعلم ان تنجز عملك بمهارة وجدية وجودة اكبر


الجودة هي معيار الكفاءة

ان زيادة الجودة فى العمل هي حماية حقيقية للعامل من التسريح او التشريد وكلما كنت تحاول الاجادة فى عملك كلما زادت قيمتك فى اعين اصحاب العمل او رؤسائك.


اجر يوم جديد=عمل يوم جديد
ستندهش عندما تسمع عامل يتحدث عن عمله (انني اتفانى فى عملي ولا اجد دقائق استريح فيها- عمل عمل عمل ولا شيء غير ذلك منذ مجيئي حتى مغادرتي .
اذا وجدت فى نفسك هذه المشاعر فيجب ان تواجهها بحزم . لان العمل لهذا السبب يسمى عملا وانت تتقاضى راتبك عن اداء عملك العادي ولكن الجودة لها معاير اخرى ولها مكافئات وترقيات وهو المطلوب فى هذا الزمن ان تبحث عن


لماذا زميلي وأنا لا

نقاط لن تجدها فى الكتاب
هل تصادف ان رأيت زميل لك وفى نفس المكان يتقاضى راتبا أو مكافأة أكبر منك وتساءلت لماذا زميلى وانا لا. سأخبرك بسر بصفتي أحد الدارسين لعلم الموارد البشرية.
1-يوجد فى كل درجة وظيفية حد أدنى للأجور وحد متوسط وحد أعلى ويوجد مكافئات اجادة بنفس الحدود(ادنى-متوسط-أعلى)
2-اصبحت الشركات الكبرى تقيم اداء موظفيها سنويا ويأخذ كل موظف درجات حسب اجادته (ضعيف-متوسط-جيد جدا-ممتاز-ممتاز جدا)


4-الموظف العادي او الضعيف يأخذ الحد المتوسط او الحد الأقل من المكافئات
5- الموظف المبدع او الممتاز يأخذ الحد الاعلى
ولذلك لا تندهش اذا رأيت زميلك المبدع المتفاني يحصل على كم من المال قد يصل الى ضعف ما تتقاضى وبدلا من ان تلعن حظك و تتلذذ بتمثيل دور الشهيد حلل الموقف وحاول ان تكون مثله ولن يضع الله تعبك ان شاء الله ابدا.
رأى اصحاب العمل والخبراء
# كثير من العمال يهدرون وقت العمل فى كلام شخصي ومقاطعات هاتفية وهذا يزعجنا جدا
مدير احد المطاعم الشهيرة
# تتطلع شركتي الى انجاز عمل اكثر بعدد اقل وليست شركتي وحدها التي تتطلع الى ذلك ولكن كل الشركات المحيطة بنا
مدير تنفيذي لاحد مصانع الملابس
لا تقلق يا صديقي
نعلم ان الموضوع قد يعطى صورة قاتمة عن المطلوب منك كموظف ولكن نريد أن نطمئنك بأنك عندما تحاول العمل بمهارة اكبر فاءان السرعة والجودة يأتيان تلقائيا


وظف التكنولوجيا لصالحك

حاول ان تكون كفء فى استخدام الآلات والادوات التكنولوجية التي سوف تساعدك فى تسهيل عملك كالكمبيوتر والفاكس وماكينات التصوير وكل وسائل الاتصال الحديثة واذا كنت لا تعلم كيف تستخدمها فاسأل وتعلم


استخدم الوقت بحكمة

عدد ساعات العمل محدودة جدا ولذلك يجب علينا ان نتحكم فى انفسنا اولا وليس فى وقتنا ان بمقدورنا ان نتحكم فى استجابتنا فى الوقت وطريقة استغلاله.و ان قوائم الاولويات وخطط تنظيم الوقت ما هي الا وسائل مساعدة لنا ولكن الاهم هو مدى استعدادنا لاهدار الوقت او عدم اهداره.


ابتعد عن لصوص الاحلام

فى كل مكان ستجد بشرا تبحث عن التفوق والتقدم الى الامام ومجموعة اخرى محبطة ومتذمرة وتعتبر انها شهيدة وحقها مهضوم انهم عباقرة جاءوا فى الزمن الخطا ولن تسمع منهم الا كل ماهو محبط ومحطم للاحلام فانتبه يا صديقي وابتعد عنهم ولا تسمع لهم وحاذر من العدوى فقد تصيبك سريعا ,

اعتن بنفسك

تذكر دائما ان اعظم استثمار هو انت وان صحتك ولياقتك هما ادواتك للنجاح والتقدم
- تناول الطعام الصحي وابتعد عن الوجبات السريعة
- مارس الرياضة وان كانت المشي
- حاول ان تبدو فى لياقة تامة دائما


كن مبدعا

حاول ان تفكر بشكل غير تقليدي ولو قليلا واضف لمسات ابداعية لعملك


كن واثقا من نفسك

- فكر قبل ان تتكلم او تقترح شيئا
- حسن مظهرك والبس ملابس نظيفة ومكوية
- ابتسم فى عملك لزملائك وعملائك ورؤسائك


استمتع بوقت فراغك

اعط وقت فراغك لأسرتك ولا تتكلم فى العمل
- اخرج فى نزهة او رحلة مع من تحب وغير من نمط حيات
- اضحك وانطلق و حب من حولك وابتهج


توكل على الله اولا واخيرا

اعمل ما بيدك واجعل توكلك على الله اشكره على نعمة العمل فغيرك يبحث عنه ولا يجده واشكره على نعمة الصحة واشكره على المال .


وفى النهاية اشكركم واتمنى لكم كل التوفيق 




​
​



​


----------



## م/وفاء (23 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر علي هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## heshamtaher (23 فبراير 2010)

"الجودة هى معيار الكفاءة"

كلام جميل كلام معقول ولكن اقدر اقول حاجه عنه لان معيار الكفاءة فى معظم المؤسسات المصرية حسب توجهات الادارة العليا هو سرعة انجاز العمل بغض النظر عن الجودة و ما يستتبعه ذلك من زيادة فى التكلفة وهذا هو الفشل بعينه.


----------



## ابو يوسف (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على تعليقاتكم الهادفه


----------



## بودى59 (23 فبراير 2010)

رائع 
شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## زيليا (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين يا اخي


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور كلام يبعث على الهمة والنشاط*


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل

تحياتي


----------



## eng.pmp (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedezz (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على كلامك المفيد


----------



## engahmedezz (4 مارس 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (9 مارس 2010)

عزيزي هذا لا يكفي :
- You have to have good relationship with your anager
-YOU HAVE T UNDERSTAND OFFICE POLITICS
-you have to be alert and aware


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (9 مارس 2010)

مشاركة رائعة أرجو أن تفيد الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (27 أبريل 2013)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## nofal (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مناحي (14 مايو 2013)

والله كلام رائع يبين مدى ثقافة صاحبه عاشت ايدك


----------



## عبدالله يوسف 2 (14 مايو 2013)

مشكور ي ابو يوسف وانشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك ي رب... بس تجد نفسك في شركة من لايعمل ومن يعمل واحد ..ماذا تفعل في هذه الحالة؟؟


----------



## هيماممب (19 مايو 2013)

it,s very good words 
thanks


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (14 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاعضاء


----------



## bryar (22 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الكفاءة في العمل هي مقياس التطور والتطور يحتاج الى تجديد وابداع عن طريق التدريب وتطوير الذات


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 سبتمبر 2013)

كلام مظبوط جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على المداخلة الجميلة الطيبة


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## ahmam (3 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

